# Another Bread-Making Discovery: Lecithin



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I remembered that it's an emulsifier, but, had to look up the rest!









Lecithin | Baking Ingredients | BAKERpedia


Lecithin is a natural emulsifier and stabilizer in foods. It is widely used in cakes and yeast-leavened bakery products. It is found in raw materials like eggs, soybeans and other seeds and can be used as a clean label ingredient.




bakerpedia.com


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah, I also read about a lot of other "quirky" uses for lecithin. I'm not advocating any new-age holistic diet or fad skin treatment. I'm just a guy who likes fluffy bread.

While we're on the subject, I also saw they sell sunflower lecithin. Some sites implied that it was somehow healthier. I became skeptical when one of them suggested it was because soy beans are GMOs. Uh-oih. _Those_ people again. The final straw was that sunflower lecithin comes in 4 ounce bottles, in the same price range I paid for 32 ounces. I'm good, thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It would be difficult for me to wait to get a healthy coating of Jiff Crunchy topped with a preserve like Peach or Strawberry etc. on that after toasting to golden . I've even begin toasting burger buns because the purchased buns needed it or something for sure .

EDIT:
and i've since discovered a toasted homemade hot roll topped with the above but preserves changed to honey isn't all that shabby either .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Lecithin is used in candy making and probably lots of other this. It appears to be a naturally occuring chemical compound.















Lecithin - Health Encyclopedia - University of Rochester Medical Center







www.urmc.rochester.edu


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've used Lecithin as a digestive aid for over 20 years but never heard of using it in cooking. Since I love homemade bread, moist and dense, sounds like something I need to try.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

What are the advantages?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Lecithin is in EX-LAX too:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't quite wrap my head around a phospholipid emulsifying lipids.May need to read more. Or not.🙂


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> I've used Lecithin as a digestive aid for over 20 years but never heard of using it in cooking. Since I love homemade bread, moist and dense, sounds like something I need to try.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bud


It's in many, many food labels.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a long history of dealing with digestive track issues, frequent constipation. Back in the 90's I started taking Acidophilus and Lecithin along with a long list of supplements and my entire health improved. At one point I asked my doctor, which of my supplements are needed and which are not? That a-hole said, NONE. He said all of the benefits I have described are just a placebo effect. He is no longer my doctor and sadly he later had a 7 artery bypass surgery. So much for his advice.

Seriously, Lecithin has helped. As for my full regiment of supplements, I will never stop taking them.

Bud


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

I remember lecithin from the natural food store decades ago was sold as granules, which sounds like it would be a lot easier to deal with than thick molasses-y goop. The granules should dissolve in whatever liquid you use for the bread (water, milk...) because emulsifiers are soluble in both water and fat.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

It's still sold in granules. Not sure why I went with the liquid. Probably I'd read more about it, and it was cheaper. I should try granules when I run out of the liquid. It's gonna be a while, I bought a big jar! Granules should be easier to measure, and as you point out, less messy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

CaptTom said:


> I've been seeking better bread recipes, narrowing down what I like and don't like. One persistent goal has been a lighter and more airy texture. Adding some gluten has helped, yet still the texture I wanted eluded me.
> 
> Then I started reading about lecithin. Seemed like it was worth a shot. I ordered a jar of liquid soy lecithin from Amazon. Spurred on by the sky-high prices in the local bread aisle, I decided on two simple goals for my testing: A loaf of bread to make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for lunch, and a batch of hamburger rolls so I can grill a burger for supper.
> 
> ...


Homemade bread is my weakness. your rolls have a perfect golden color. Interesting about the lecithin.


----------

